# Breeding Mollies



## amingra (Oct 2, 2005)

I have one male and two female mollies and would like more. I figure that I'll just try to raise the fry insead of buying more. I came home the other night and there were three babies in the tank. I'm assuming the rest were eaten or sucked up the filter. I decided to try and leave them in the tank because I'm broke. Well, as you can imagine, now there's only one left. The next time she drops I want a seperate tank setup for the fry. What is the cheapest way to do this? Can I use a small bowl and a sponge filter? Do I need a five gallon or can it be smaller? I was also thinking about putting one plant in there. Can anyone suggest a good cheap plant that's good for the fry tank. Thanks for any suggestions you have.


----------



## Sly Guy (Feb 15, 2005)

i would just buy a breeder net from wal mart or 2 i know some people dont like using them but if u buy 2 of them and move them from 1 to the oter to clean the nets until they get big enough not to be eaten is about the cheapest way those nets are only 3.50 a peice but a breeder tank is nice that is what i finally did but it all takes money
i have had good luck with breeder nets i use them for all kinds of things from seperating fish i am concerned about to breeding guppies and introducing new fish to the tank


----------



## amingra (Oct 2, 2005)

Thanks a lot. I didn't know what they were until I read some more info. I think I'm going to get two of them. Thanks again.


----------

